# Replacing Silver on a Saddle?



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I am buying this Circle Y saddle tomorrow. It doesn't have much silver on it and I'm thinking about eventually replacing the silver on it. What is the silver called and where do you get the pieces? Can you put them on yourself?

Here's the saddle I'm buying:











Here's an example of the type of silver pieces I am looking for:










Wish I had the money for that saddle LOL. I love the star theme.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't know about those exact pieces but I would try here...
Hansen Western Gear home page

Don't get Montana Silversmiths....it is junk and will look like crap after a short time.

Depending on how much money you want to spend I can put you in touch with some silversmiths that do custom work.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

I wouldn't do it. The tooling won't match the silver.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

PM me? I'd love to speak with the silversmiths about custom work


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

GoAppendix said:


> I wouldn't do it. The tooling won't match the silver.


Not looking for that exact style but something like it. I think that style on my saddle would be very overwhelming & like you said, it won't match.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

First, go to the bank and take out a big loan. Unless the silver comes with the saddle, it carries a ridiculously high price. And in most cases there isn't a spec of silver in it. Even Montana Silver isn't silver but alloys of copper, nickle and zinc. Some have a miniscule amount of silver plating. Check the circly y site as they are very helpful. Rather than change what you have, perhaps consider adding the cantle plates and pommel pieces if you can get them to match.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Photos of Rock Solid World Tour | Facebook

hope you can see the saddle at the link. It was just posed in one of my FB groups, looks like a good deal at $975, but I know nothing about the western pleasure show saddle pricing.


----------

